# Pelicans Summer League Roster



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Pos|No.|Name|Ht, Wt| College
> 
> G | 45 |Cameron Ayers | 6-5, 203 | Bucknell
> 
> ...



Linkage


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty excited about Russ Smith. Hope Patric Young can make this roster too.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well both Smith and Young looked good in our debut summer league game. Russ had 20pts 9rebs 5asts 6to


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Missed the game but saw highlights/boxscore. Good to see Young showing aggresiveness right out the gate, I feel like hes got potential to be a great third big off the bench this season. Love seeing the intensity and hunger from both those guys, could both end up playing that 8-10 minute role this season where energy and effort take precedence over everything.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Russ Smith averaging 16pts 5rebs 6asts and 4 turnovers in Summer League. What are your thoughts on Russ Smith's role on the Pelicans going forward?


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Russ Smith? Who is this guy?


----------

